
Next SpaceX launch and landing attempt: May 4th 1:22AM EST - obi1kenobi
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/26/spacexs-next-launch-and-the-business-of-rocket-recovery/
======
greglindahl
Wrong day. Plus, we're on daylight savings time.

